# Fly tying kit



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Anyone use one? Looking at getting into tying a few here and there and i'm sure the cheapest route is a kit as opposed to piece by piece. Who sells a good one?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

My uncle had one for sale. I posted it on here. I can check and see if he still has it, if ya want.


----------



## sling2ling (Nov 14, 2013)

honestly I would not buy a kit, usually the vice included is a POS as well as the tools. you are also limited by the materials given to you with a lot of them going to waste. my advice would be to purchase a quality vise (griffin/apex), and purchase materials as needed.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

sling2ling said:


> honestly I would not buy a kit, usually the vice included is a POS as well as the tools. you are also limited by the materials given to you with a lot of them going to waste. my advice would be to purchase a quality vise (griffin/apex), and purchase materials as needed.


 ^^^^ follow this advise, you'll be glad U did later.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

u want to tie a wooly worm?....No

Get a vise$15.00-$350, scissors $10,thread,$2 and a bobbin$10. Fingernail polish will work as head cement. Then purchase the materials you need For the pattern you want to tie. The same materials will make a clouser, and a deceiver....A bucktail or two, some #2 34007 mustad hooks, and some feathers in colors you like... shud be all you need to get started.....Try bass pro....GBB&T has some materials too....Have fun!


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

Some good advise up there......I would fore go the kit. Buy a decent vise. I assume you are looking to fish salt so make sure it will hold a heavy wire up to at least 2/0. Decide what fly you want to start with and get the needed materials for it and start tying. You will need a bobbin, some black thread, decent scissors to start. Any other tools you can piece meal as money and need arises. 

Learn to tie a craft fur shrimp and all you need is some tan and some brown craft fur. You can make your own mono eyes and some #2 hooks. They will catch fish and can be fished as a shrimp or a bait fish. You will also need a sharpie to 'bar' the tail. Bead chain eyes will get them down to fish in 4 to 5' of water and catch trout. 

A few colors of buck tail, a few colors of marabou, a few colors of strung saddle hackle and you can tie a whole spectrum of salt flies. A little flash and some estaz and you are set for many hours of tying and fishing. Tie known patterns and don't throw away your uglies cause they will catch too. The buck tail can be replaced with synthetic but it does have a different look. buy a book called Essential Salt water fly patterns. I wished it had been around when I started tying. After you have learned to tie all of those flies and have a fly box stuffed you can buy Lefty's Salt fly patterns. Utube is your tying friend.

Hooks...go to Walmart and pick up several packs of the Eagle Claw 84 nickel plated hooks. They are not as good a stainless hooks but almost and a lot cheaper.


----------



## TarponDan (Nov 29, 2011)

My uncle, who learned under George Harvey, taught me how to tie flies many years ago in Pennsylvania. He started me out right and got me the exact items I needed, not some pre-fab kit with a bunch of useless junk. I had asked for a fly tying kit for Christmas, but got something much better, thanks to Uncle Bill. 

I suggest that you find a good tier to guide you in your selection of tools and materials. I think there's a fly tying group locally, and I'm sure someone there would be glad to help. I'm sure you would be welcome at their meetings. Maybe someone can add info about the group.

Good luck!


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

sling2ling said:


> honestly I would not buy a kit, usually the vice included is a POS as well as the tools. you are also limited by the materials given to you with a lot of them going to waste. my advice would be to purchase a quality vise (griffin/apex), and purchase materials as needed.


+1...join a club, go see Chris V or talk to someone on line...whatever. Get what you need to tie a standard like the Clauser. They'll point you in the right direction.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

ok, nix the kit, got it haha. I wouldn't dare waste anyones time with tying tutoring, i'm still working on a functional cast! I just bought some flies and for 5-6 bucks each, that can add up quick. Maybe i'll keep an eye on ebay for a vise and go from there?


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

Join the Fly Fishers of NW Florida.We tie 2 days a month,casting clinics.Not expensive and you get lots of info. www.ffnwf.org.

Robin


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Best Advise is join a club and learn to tie and I understand that they do casting lessons as well. clousers, Crazie Charlies, Shrimp patterns will get you thru most of the tying and flies you need. As you become more proficient try more complex flies. I have tied some real ugly flies and caught fish with them.


----------

